
Waking up to China’s infiltration of American colleges - zonotope
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/waking-up-to-chinas-infiltration-of-american-colleges/2018/02/18/99d3bee8-13f7-11e8-9570-29c9830535e5_story.html
======
peteretep
There's a _lot_ of aspersions cast here with almost no substance. I've no love
for PRC, but how is this meant to be any different from The British Council,
rich countries' aid programs, and so on?

~~~
bassman9000
The United Kingdom is an allied Western democracy.

~~~
peteretep
Not to most of the countries where there's a British Council branch.

------
siruncledrew
Imagine Congress fearing that a Chinese kid dressed in Supreme with a GT-R is
a secret agent for spreading Communism to America.

~~~
gruez
>for spreading Communism to America.

if anything, china is more capitalist than us, at least when it comes to (the
lack of) regulations.

~~~
toomanybeersies
They have regulations, they are just selectively enforced.

------
yesenadam
Reading that reminded me how I felt some years ago to learn that a United
States Studies Centre was to be opened at Sydney Uni.

~~~
L_226
Indeed, but the US are our 'allies'.

[http://www.smh.com.au/national/chinese-spies-at-sydney-
unive...](http://www.smh.com.au/national/chinese-spies-at-sydney-
university-20140420-36ywk.html)

~~~
yesenadam
Thanks for that, interesting. Gee, that sounds awful. Well, it reminded me of
the 'cultural' propaganda work the CIA did in the mid-to-late 20th C—the
Congress for Cultural Freedom etc.

